# Omnimount Play20X



## bobrcl (Jun 11, 2017)

Help, please. I cannot dismount my 32" TV from an Omnimount Play20X. I have taken out the screw holding the long pin that the mount arm sits on and took out the small set screws on the wall mount base and the extra extension arm. It seems like I should be able to lift the tv and mounting arm off the large pin on the base mount, but I cannot lift the TV off the pin. Is there something I am missing?

Thanks!

Bob


----------



## bobrcl (Jun 11, 2017)

I was able to lift the TV with the extension arm off the wall mount by making sure that my lifting was plumb and exactly in the direction of the upward facing pin. It was a small struggle, but I got it. When I re-mount the TV after it is repaired, I may have someone help me. I also might put a little soap (Dawn) on the pin to make the slide a little greasier.


----------



## katialylla2006 (Apr 19, 2020)

Just a heads up the amazon basic arms are rebranded Ergotrons. Ergotrons are the best arms on the market imo. I have 2 ergotron desk mount and a wall mount and they are rock steady . Arm mount holds a 34um95 and a 27 inch dell. Wall mount arm holds my aw3418dw.Kodi nox Worth every penny.


----------

